# Beliefs And Contribution Of Guru Nanak Dev Ji. Guru Nanak Dev Ji Maharaj



## Sikh80 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Other beliefs and contributions of Nanak Dev ji*

Guru Nanak had many beliefs which were not popular at the time but are now widespread.

*Equality of Humans d*uring the time of Nanak caste based discrimination was deep rooted in Indian society.Nanak preached against discrimination and prejudices due to race,caste,status, etc.He said:"See the brotherhood of all mankind as the highest order of Yogis; conquer your own mind, and conquer the world." (Page 6)[23]; also"There is one awareness among all created beings."(Page 24)[24] and finally"One who recognizes the One Lord among all beings does not talk of ego. ||4||" (page 432)[25].He urges his followers to "conquer" their minds to these evil practises.All human beings had the light of the Lord and were the same–only by subduing one's pride and ego could one see this light in all. 

*Equality of Women*: In about 1499 Indian society offered little status or respect to women,Nanak Dev sought to elevate the position of women by spreading this message:"From woman, man is born;within woman,man is conceived;to woman he is engaged and married.Woman becomes his friend;through woman the future generations come.When his woman dies,he seeks another woman;to woman he is bound.So why call her bad?From her,kings are born.From woman,woman is born; without woman,there would be no one at all. O Nanak,only the True Lord is without a woman." (Page 473)[26]. In so doing he promoted the equality of women in the 15th century. Nanak Dev also condemned the ritual of Sati. 

*Universal message for all People*The followers of Nanak were from all faiths and he addressed all without discrimination.To the Muslim he said:"And when,O Nanak,he is merciful to all beings,only then shall he be called a Muslim.||1||" (page 141"[27];to the Hindu,he said"O Nanak,without the True Name,of what use is the frontal mark of the Hindus or their sacred thread? ||1||" (page 467)[28];and to all he preached:"To take what rightfully belongs to another is like a Muslim eating pork or a Hindu eating beef."(Page 141)[29]. 
Upon being asked which religion,Hinduism or Islam,was the true path to God,he replied that the true way to attain God was to worship Him who is eternal and contained in the whole Universe.
Source:wikipedia


----------

